# كل ما تريد معرفته عن "pressure maintenance pump "jockey pump



## fayek9 (7 يونيو 2014)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​*سُبْحَانَكَ لَا عِلْمَ لَنَا إِلَّا مَا عَلَّمْتَنَا ۖ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَلِيمُ الْحَكِيمُ
بعد ان جائنى بعض الرسائل الخاصة من بعض المهندسين المحترمين بخصوص الطلمبة الجوكى فى انظمة الحريق قررت ان أقوم بالرد على الملتقى بهذا الموضوع لنستفيد جميعا ونفتح مجال اكبر للنقاش :
ندخل فى الموضوع 
سأحاول تلخيص الموضوع فى نقاط بسيطة لمنع الارتباك :

1- تحافظ على ضغط شبكة الحريق بقيمة ضغط أعلى من الضغط ال عنده بتشتغل طلمبات الحريق.
2- غير مطلوب انها تكون listed لأغراض الحريق ولا هى ولا اكسسواراتها من محابس و عدم رجاع ....الخ يعنى ممكن تكون طلمبة مالتى استيج عادية زى بتوع domestic لانها لا تعتبر غير مؤثرة فى اداء طلمبات أو شبكة الحريق اثناء اطفاء الحريق .
3- بتصنف على انها low capacity /high pressure pumps.
4- تعمل اتوماتيكيا عن طريق pressure sensing devices والتى تحس بانخفاض الضغط فى الشبكة نتيجة فتح حنفية او رشاش.
5- مرفق layout للطلمبة الجوكى فى السيستم حسب NFPA 20 .

للموضوع بقية ان شاء الله و سنتحدث عن jockey pump sizing وال pressure setting الخاص به 
*


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا م/فايق موضوع جيد وفقكم الله


----------



## toktok66 (7 يونيو 2014)

بدايه موفقه باذن الله وياريت لو يكون موضوع كامل شامل لمضخات الحريق


----------



## esameraboud (7 يونيو 2014)

بالتوفيق


----------



## fayek9 (7 يونيو 2014)

عند عمل sizing للطلمبة الجوكى واقصد بال sizing هو الفلو و الهيد يجب مراعاة نسبة ال التسريب المحتملة فى الشبكة بمعنى ان الفلو الخاص بالجوكى لا يمكن ان يقل باى حال من الاحوال عن نسبة التسريب.
أولا : حساب الفلو "flow rate "Q
وحسب NFPA 20 فان الطلمبة الجوكى لابد ان تكون قادرة على تعويض الضغط الناتج عن معدل التسريب المسموح فى مدة لا تزيد عن 10 دقائق أو 1 GPM ايهما أكبر.
ولكن يجب الا تكون قادرة عن تعويض الفقد فى ضغط الشبكة نتيجة الفلو الناتج عن كسر رشاش .
طيب الجملة الاخيرة دى مش واضحة وعليه .......... الخلاصة كالاتى :

1- فى حالة شبكات الاسبرنكلر يكون الفلو الخاص بالجوكى هو الفلو الناتج من رشاش واحد بمعنى اننا كلنا واحنا بنصمم الاسبرنكلر بنعرف نحسب ال Q الخارجة من رشاش واحد هو ده ساعتها هيكون الفلو بتاع الطلمبة الجوكى.
2- فى حالة شبكات المواسير تحت الارض و stand pipe " الشبكات ال مفيهاش اسبرنكلر" يتم حساب الفلو الخاص بالجوكى على انه 1% من الفلو الخاصة بطلمبة الحريق مثال : لو عندى الفلو المطلوب للشبكة 1000 GPM يكون ساعتها فلو الجوكى 10 GPM.
3- بأى حال من الاحوال لا يزيد الفلو الخاص بالجوكى عن الفلو الخارج من رشاش واحد فى الشبكة 
كده حسبنا الفلو يتبقى لنا الهيد و هو ده الأهم و سأحاول تفصيله 

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## fayek9 (7 يونيو 2014)

قبل حساب الضغط لابد من معرفة مصطلح مهم وهو معروف لكل مهندسين تصميم الحريق الا و هو Churn pressure أو ال shut off pressure وتعريفة : 
هو الضغط عند فتحة ال discharge بتاعة الطلمبة وهى الطلمبة شغالة ولكن بدون فلو "يعنى كل المحابس ناحية discharge مغلقة "no flow ".
يعنى ببساطة الطلمبة شغالة و مفيش حاجة مفتوحة. ويطلق عليه Zero flow pressure وتتراوح قيمته من 101 الى 140 % من هيد بتاع طلمبه الحريق

وهذا مثال عن كيفية تحديد ضغط الطلمبة الجوكى :
بتبقى حوالى فى حدود 10 PSI اعلى من ضغط طلمبة الحريق أو 5 PSI من ال Churn pressure 
مثال : لو حسابات الحريق قالتيلى مطلوب طلمبة حريق 1000 GPM عند ضغط 100 PSI وال Churn pressure مثلا 115 PSI 
jockey stop pressure =churn pressure = 115 PSI
jockey start pressure = jockey stop pressure-10 psi = 105 PSI
fire pump start pressure = jockey start pressure -5 PSI = 100 PSI 

أرجو انها تكون واضحة ولو فى اى استفسار انا فى الخدمة


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (7 يونيو 2014)

شكراً جزيلا


----------



## عمران احمد (8 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك و الى الامام دائما


----------



## aati badri (8 يونيو 2014)

fayek9 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​*سُبْحَانَكَ لَا عِلْمَ لَنَا إِلَّا مَا عَلَّمْتَنَا ۖ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَلِيمُ الْحَكِيمُ
> 
> ندخل فى الموضوع
> سأحاول تلخيص الموضوع فى نقاط بسيطة لمنع الارتباك :
> ...


سلام يا حبيبنا زمان
مطلوب الكابينة تكون *listed*


----------



## aati badri (8 يونيو 2014)

fayek9 قال:


> عند عمل sizing للطلمبة الجوكى واقصد بال sizing هو الفلو و الهيد يجب مراعاة نسبة ال التسريب المحتملة فى الشبكة بمعنى ان الفلو الخاص بالجوكى لا يمكن ان يقل باى حال من الاحوال عن نسبة التسريب.
> 
> 
> 2- فى حالة شبكات المواسير تحت الارض و stand pipe " الشبكات ال مفيهاش اسبرنكلر" يتم حساب الفلو الخاص بالجوكى على انه 1% من الفلو الخاصة بطلمبة الحريق مثال : لو عندى الفلو المطلوب للشبكة 1000 GPM يكون ساعتها فلو الجوكى 10 GPM.
> ...


افرض طول شبكة تحت الارض 10 متر فقط
وشبكة اخرى طولها تحت الارض 500 متر مثلا 
هل القانون 1% صالح للحالتين ؟
ثم ما اصل هذا القانون واين نجده؟
اظن تم التخلي عنه من معظم المهندسين

هناك طريقة لحساب الفقد في الشبكات تحت الارض يمكنك الرجوع اليها في
NFPA24
10.10.2.2.4 The permitted amount of underground piping leakage shall be as follows


----------



## aati badri (8 يونيو 2014)

fayek9 قال:


> 1- فى حالة شبكات الاسبرنكلر يكون الفلو الخاص بالجوكى هو الفلو الناتج من رشاش واحد بمعنى اننا كلنا واحنا بنصمم الاسبرنكلر بنعرف نحسب ال q الخارجة من رشاش واحد هو ده ساعتها هيكون الفلو بتاع الطلمبة الجوكى.
> 
> 3- بأى حال من الاحوال لا يزيد الفلو الخاص بالجوكى عن الفلو الخارج من رشاش واحد فى الشبكة
> كده حسبنا الفلو يتبقى لنا الهيد و هو ده الأهم و سأحاول تفصيله
> ...


لا يزيد الفلو الخاص بالجوكى عن الفلو الخارج من رشاش واحد فى الشبكة معناها ممكن يكون يساوي
ولكن حسب معلوماتي هو اقل من الفلو الخارج من رشاش واحد فى الشبكة لاننا اتفقنا ان مضخة الجوكي ليست مضخة اطفاء حريق 
وعند عمل رشاش او اكثر يجب ان تشتغل المضخة الرئيسية

*
لأن تخطئ وتصغر الجوكي خير من تخطئ وتكبرها
5 ج/د 
quite enough


----------



## aati badri (8 يونيو 2014)

حجم الجوكي 
اظنه اكثر جزء اهملته nfpa

اظنه اكثر جزء ما يزال فيه الناس مختلفون
فمنهم من قائل 1% ومنهم 5% ومنهم 10%
ومنهم 5 ج /د ومنهم 10
حتى طريقة حساب التسرب
عادت NFPA24 وغيرت طريقة الحساب
من عدد الوصلات والحساب لمائة وصلة الى الحساب حسب الطول لكل 100 قدم
الله يعينك يافايق ياصاحبي


----------



## fayek9 (8 يونيو 2014)

aati badri قال:


> سلام يا حبيبنا زمان
> مطلوب الكابينة تكون *listed*


مرحبا مهندس عبد العاطى ممكن تقولى يعنى ايه الكابينه بالانجليزى لانى مش فاهمة ..... ثانيا NFPA 20 لم يقل صراحة انها لا ينبغى ان تكون listed ولكنى حصلت على كورس كامل من NFPA فى الطلمبات وتم استعراض هذه النقطة بانه لا يلزم ان تكون listed ولا هى ولا اكسسواراتها .
,وعشان مزعلكش انظر المرفق وشوف كده ده كافى ولا لأ وبرضه من الكود .....


----------



## aati badri (8 يونيو 2014)

fayek9 قال:


> مرحبا مهندس عبد العاطى ممكن تقولى يعنى ايه الكابينه بالانجليزى لانى مش فاهمة ..... ثانيا nfpa 20 لم يقل صراحة انها لا ينبغى ان تكون listed ولكنى حصلت على كورس كامل من nfpa فى الطلمبات وتم استعراض هذه النقطة بانه لا يلزم ان تكون listed ولا هى ولا اكسسواراتها .
> ,وعشان مزعلكش انظر المرفق وشوف كده ده كافى ولا لأ وبرضه من الكود .....


وازعل ليش ياهندسة ؟
بل لا يلزم ان تكون موجودة اصلا
خاصة في الشبكات المشتركة فمضخة التغذية بالمياه يمكن ان تفي بالغرض
الكابينة مقصود بها كابينة الكنترول ياهندسة تكون ul


----------



## aati badri (8 يونيو 2014)

مبروك الكورس
واكيد موعودون بفائدة كبيرة
انت تدفع ونحن نستفيد
اظنها قسمة غير ظيزى


----------



## fayek9 (8 يونيو 2014)

aati badri قال:


> وازعل ليش ياهندسة ؟
> بل لا يلزم ان تكون موجودة اصلا
> خاصة في الشبكات المشتركة فمضخة التغذية بالمياه يمكن ان تفي بالغرض
> الكابينة مقصود بها كابينة الكنترول ياهندسة تكون ul


 طيب لحد دلوقتى مختلفناش وده الموجود فى المرفق و طبعا اوافقك الرأى ان لوحة الكونترول لابد ان تكون ul وجارى الرد على باقى النقاط تباعا واعذرنى على ضيق الوقت


----------



## drmady (8 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيك م . فايق وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aati badri (8 يونيو 2014)

fayek9 قال:


> طيب لحد دلوقتى مختلفناش وده الموجود فى المرفق و طبعا اوافقك الرأى ان لوحة الكونترول لابد ان تكون ul وجارى الرد على باقى النقاط تباعا واعذرنى على ضيق الوقت


على اقل من مهلك ياهندسة
ونحن نتفاكر في موضوع مبهم ومائع


----------



## fayek9 (8 يونيو 2014)

aati badri قال:


> افرض طول شبكة تحت الارض 10 متر فقط
> وشبكة اخرى طولها تحت الارض 500 متر مثلا
> هل القانون 1% صالح للحالتين ؟
> ثم ما اصل هذا القانون واين نجده؟
> ...


لما الشبكة بتكبر أوى طبعا بتحتاج تعمل leakage test وده بتعمل فيه حساب التسريب من الوصلات و التسريب ال ممكن يحدث فجائيا و يتم حساب التسريب على اساس ان كل 100 وصلة فى الشبكة أقصى تسريب مسموح لهم هو 14 جالون فى الساعة وعلى هذا الاساس يتم حساب الفلو الخاص بالطلمبة و فى رأييى ان 1% برضه ستكون كافية 
NFPA 20 goes on to state that the maximum leakage per 100 joints is two quarts per hour, which translates into an estimated loss of approximately 14 gallons per hour. You also must allow for incidental leaking or use within the thousands of feet of pipe inside the facility. The standard requires the water and the pressure should be replenished within ten minutes. Taking the system pressure into account, your choice of pumps will be sized much larger than the water usage.


----------



## fayek9 (8 يونيو 2014)

aati badri قال:


> افرض طول شبكة تحت الارض 10 متر فقط
> وشبكة اخرى طولها تحت الارض 500 متر مثلا
> هل القانون 1% صالح للحالتين ؟
> ثم ما اصل هذا القانون واين نجده؟ Rule of thumb
> ...


 الرد بالأحمر


----------



## fayek9 (8 يونيو 2014)

aati badri قال:


> لا يزيد الفلو الخاص بالجوكى عن الفلو الخارج من رشاش واحد فى الشبكة معناها ممكن يكون يساوي
> ولكن حسب معلوماتي هو اقل من الفلو الخارج من رشاش واحد فى الشبكة لاننا اتفقنا ان مضخة الجوكي ليست مضخة اطفاء حريق
> وعند عمل رشاش او اكثر يجب ان تشتغل المضخة الرئيسية
> 
> ...


 وفين ال Pressure يا بشمهندس ؟ ال هو اساس خروج الجوكى ودخول طلمبة الحريق الخدمة بمعنى لو الفلو بيساوى فلو رشاش الجوكى شغالة تمام كده طب و الهبوط السريع فى الضغط ال طبعا الجوكى مش هتقدر تعوضه وهذا الهبوط هو ال بيخرج الجوكى و يدخل الحريق كما اشرت فى حسابات الهيد


----------



## aati badri (8 يونيو 2014)

fayek9 قال:


> لما الشبكة بتكبر أوى طبعا بتحتاج تعمل leakage test وده بتعمل فيه حساب التسريب من الوصلات و التسريب ال ممكن يحدث فجائيا و يتم حساب التسريب على اساس ان كل 100 وصلة فى الشبكة أقصى تسريب مسموح لهم هو 14 جالون فى الساعة وعلى هذا الاساس يتم حساب الفلو الخاص بالطلمبة و فى رأييى ان 1% برضه ستكون كافية
> nfpa 20 goes on to state that the maximum leakage per 100 joints is two quarts per hour, which translates into an estimated loss of approximately 14 gallons per hour. You also must allow for incidental leaking or use within the thousands of feet of pipe inside the facility. The standard requires the water and the pressure should be replenished within ten minutes. Taking the system pressure into account, your choice of pumps will be sized much larger than the water usage.


ياباش
هذا البرغراف من nfpa20 
or nfpa 24?


----------



## fayek9 (8 يونيو 2014)

aati badri قال:


> ياباش
> هذا البرغراف من nfpa20
> or nfpa 24?


هذا البراجراف موجود فى كل اكواد ال NFPA 13 , nFPA 14 ,NFPA 20 NFPA 24 انظر المرفقات


----------



## aati badri (8 يونيو 2014)

fayek9 قال:


> هذا البراجراف موجود فى كل اكواد ال NFPA 13 , nFPA 14 ,NFPA 20 NFPA 24 انظر المرفقات


الف الف شكر
تاعبنك معانا يا فخرنا


----------



## aati badri (8 يونيو 2014)

fayek9 قال:


> وفين ال Pressure يا بشمهندس ؟ ال هو اساس خروج الجوكى ودخول طلمبة الحريق الخدمة بمعنى لو الفلو بيساوى فلو رشاش الجوكى شغالة تمام كده طب و الهبوط السريع فى الضغط ال طبعا الجوكى مش هتقدر تعوضه وهذا الهبوط هو ال بيخرج الجوكى و يدخل الحريق كما اشرت فى حسابات الهيد


اذا كان الفلو لواحد رشاش و= فلو الجوكي
واصلا الجوكي ذو ضغط اعلى من المضخة الرئيسية فما المشكلة


----------



## toktok66 (8 يونيو 2014)

1% مازالت تعمل بدون مشاكل طبقا ل nfpa
شاهد الصفحه براجراف 4.25.2
https://www.inkling.com/read/nfpa-2...book-2013/chapter-4/4-25-pressure-maintenance


----------



## nofal (8 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## fayek9 (9 يونيو 2014)

toktok66 قال:


> 1% مازالت تعمل بدون مشاكل طبقا ل nfpa
> شاهد الصفحه براجراف 4.25.2
> https://www.inkling.com/read/nfpa-2...book-2013/chapter-4/4-25-pressure-maintenance


كلام مظبوط مهندس توك توك بس المهندس عبد العاطى مش هيلاقيه فى NFPA 20 لان ال حضرتك ارفقته من handbook وهو معتمد ايضا لانه برضه من NFPA لو حضرتك عندك منه نسخة كامله نضعه على الملتقى هيبقى واجب كبير


----------



## fayek9 (9 يونيو 2014)

aati badri قال:


> اذا كان الفلو لواحد رشاش و= فلو الجوكي
> واصلا الجوكي ذو ضغط اعلى من المضخة الرئيسية فما المشكلة


 لما الشمعة بتفتح الجوكى بتشتغل وتفضل شغاله ولكن مع استمرار الهبوط السريع فى الضغط..... بيوصل ضغط الشبكة لقيمة ضغط تشغيل طلمبة الفاير الكبيرة فتطلع الجوكى وتدخل الفاير ..... وده ال بيوضحلك اننا لما بنيجى نظبط pressure setting للطلمبات بيكون ضغط الجوكى أعلى من ضغط طلمبة الحريق بحوالى 5 PSI وهو ما سبق توضيحه يعنى لو ضغط تشغيل طلمبة الحريق 100 psi الجوكى تبقى 105 PSI وتفضل تنزل لغاية متوصل ل 100 ساعتها تقوم طلمبة الحريق و تخرج الجوكى


----------



## aati badri (11 يونيو 2014)

fayek9 قال:


> كلام مظبوط مهندس توك توك بس المهندس عبد العاطى مش هيلاقيه فى NFPA 20 لان ال حضرتك ارفقته من handbook وهو معتمد ايضا لانه برضه من NFPA لو حضرتك عندك منه نسخة كامله نضعه على الملتقى هيبقى واجب كبير


لقيته ياهندسة 
لكن لقيت معاه استثناء او تحفظ قاتل

 An exception to this general rule is when older underground systems leak excessively


----------



## fayek9 (11 يونيو 2014)

aati badri قال:


> حجم الجوكي
> اظنه اكثر جزء اهملته nfpa
> 
> اظنه اكثر جزء ما يزال فيه الناس مختلفون
> ...


الكلام ال انت بتقوله بخصوص 10 الى 15 جالون فى الدقيقة برضه مش غلط بس هو بس طبقا لل aspe مش nfpa فكل مكان حسب الكود المعتمد فيه. انظر المرفقات


----------



## AHMADBHIT (4 أغسطس 2015)

كلام جميل ومحترم 
بس الا نا شوفته كتيير هو لوكانت المضخة الحريق الاساسية 500 جالون / دقيقة 
الاقي عاملين المضخة الجوكي 10 %


----------



## AHMADBHIT (4 أغسطس 2015)

كلام جميل ومحترم 
بس الا نا شوفته كتيير هو لوكانت المضخة الحريق الاساسية 500 جالون / دقيقة 
الاقي عاملين المضخة الجوكي 10 %


----------

